# I'm 5'5 would this size 55 bike fit me?



## RustyLeaf (Apr 18, 2012)

I wanted to get outside more and ride a bike, but im now sure if this bike would be able to fit me. It has a C-T size of 55cm and a C-C size of 45cm i think. Please help me decide if it will actually be ridable for me.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

this should be interesting.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

OK bro, I’m going to be nice and not only assume that you are not trolling, but that you actually are interested in that bike. The main reason I’m going to do that is because I’m 5”4” and us frequent step stool users need to stick together. I however don’t use a stepstool due to my freakishly long arms (that’s just a little joke).

On to your question - I don’t know what you mean by C-T or C-C size. Whatever the size however, my opinion on the bike is…do not get that bike. I don’t have the energy or the time to go into the details of why. 

Go to a reputable LBS and talk to them about what you want.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

run- it's a sock.....


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with BostonG... Do not get that bike. No matter what size that is, it's a track bike. Fixed gear, your legs are the brakes, etc. Second on the LBS too, unless you have a friend that's into cycling that can kinda guide you to something more reasonable.


----------



## RustyLeaf (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey ill take your message into consideration thanks, but why is there so much negativity toward Visp frames?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

RustyLeaf said:


> Hey ill take your message into consideration thanks, but *why is there so much negativity toward Visp frames?*


There is not. Just that one and any other bike like it. Not a good bike to just "get out and ride" on.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Some times there's so much wrong with the question that it's hard to know where to start. So I'm not going to.

that is all.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

first of all at 5 foot 5, a 55 is going to be too big.

I am 5 foot 5 and I had to work to get a 54 to fit me and i am not new to the road bike game.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

You should be on a 50 or 52. Not a 55.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Akez said:


> You should be on a 50 or 52. Not a 55.


+1 as he said.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

I would suggest a 58cm and raise the chair part a little higher than what is shown in the photo.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't think you need those pedal thingies either.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I picked up a track bike recently myself. I'm not a track bike hater. Actually, just got home from working out on it.

But, I think you'd do better starting with gears and brakes. Go to your local shop and ride a few bikes.


----------



## theplumber (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm 5 10, 4 shops have told me 54 56 twice respectively


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

RustyLeaf said:


> Hey ill take your message into consideration thanks, but why is there so much negativity toward Visp frames?


It’s not only the frame, it’s the whole bike. A track bike is made for a very specific purpose - a track (velodrome). It’s super stiff and not versatile at all and as tihspa said, it’s a terrible choice if you just want to doodle around on a bike. If you plan to train with it in a velodrome, that’s one thing. But if you want a bike that you can ride on the road, a road bike is a better choice. Word on the street is that Trek may make good bikes but I don’t have a Trek so I can’t confirm that. 

In terms of sizing, it’s hard to say. People who are the exact same height can take different sized bikes because they have different proportions (their inseams can be different, their reach can be different, etc.). And, sizes among different brands is not the same as well. I have a Giant Defy size small, which is a 46.5cm. I also have a Specialized Tarmac in size 49cm. 

Please don’t take this paragraph the wrong way, I’m trying to be helpful…look at the contrast between those wheels, the orange on the chainring and the black frame - you likely want this bike (or one that looks similar) because you think it looks cool, sexy, sleek. And you know what, it would look that way, but not with you on it. You would likely look weird, goofy, like a poser, uncomfortable, and awkward. And, you would feel that way too. Plus, it would be dangerous to ride. Yes, you can stay up on 2 wheels but this bike has no freewheel, no brakes, is super twitchy, and will put you in an aggressive position that will strain your back and neck. On behalf of the cycling community, let me say that this is a poor and dangerous choice for you. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> first of all at 5 foot 5, a 55 is going to be too big.
> 
> I am 5 foot 5 and I had to work to get a 54 to fit me and i am not new to the road bike game.


You must either have the legs of a super model or that top tube must really hurt your nutz


----------



## theplumber (Apr 18, 2012)

Matador-IV said:


> I would suggest a 58cm and raise the chair part a little higher than what is shown in the photo.


funny but wrong


----------



## NukeDOC (Nov 11, 2011)

C-C measurement is the measurement from center of the crank spindle to the center of the top tube. in this case the size of the bike is 45cm. depending on your inseam, at 5'4" you may be able to fit this bike. but it will be hard to tell unless you actually throw your leg over it. the C-T measurement is from the center of the crank spindle to the top of the seat tube. in this case 55cm. this may be a problem, as some people of our stature dont have more than 10cm of seatpost height extending from the center of the top tube. you may want to measure this on another bike if you have one to see how far it is from the center of your crank spindle to the top of the seatpost where it meets the seat clamp.

the OP asked if this bike would FIT.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I would recommend you go into this site:
Canyon | Roadbikes | Roadlite 6.0

Click on 'Calculate Framesize' and then 'Adjust to your bodyfit ...' ... gives you an idea on what to look out for ...

The effective top tube length is what you need to take note of ...


----------

